# Klassendiagramm / UML Diagramm automatisch erstellen



## filth (6. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe eine mittelgroße Anwendung, für die ich ein UML / Klassendiagramm erstellen möchte.
Gibt es irgendwelche Eclipse-Plugins die das übernehmen?

Danke!


----------



## Andi_CH (6. Jan 2011)

Hm, ob Eclipse dafür das richtige ist?

Ich habe schon EA (der kostet aber richtig viel Geld) und MagicDraw (gratis ist auch das nicht) verwendet ...

Bin auch daran interessiert ob es (Eclipse muss ja nicht zwingend sein) etwas gibt ...


----------



## filth (6. Jan 2011)

Nein, es muss nicht zwingend Eclipse sein.


----------



## Reggie (6. Jan 2011)

Gibt für eclipse und Netbeans mindestens Plugins...
Ob Sie das sin was Ihr sucht weiss ich nicht.


netbeans.org/features/uml/ 

http://www.eclipse.org/modeling/mdt/?project=uml2tools


----------

